# Insurance?



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all, I am just wondering who here has a mobile valeting business in the rep of ireland? Im also wondering what you pay for your insurance and who you get it from

Liability
Service Indemnity
Motor Trade


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Dont forget contents cover also

Warning with insuring your van

Insure it as the company name which has to be registered with the cro other wise you are not covered 

I got a quote for 360 for public liability up to 2.5 mil and I can **** remember from where


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

james vti-s said:


> Dont forget contents cover also
> 
> Warning with insuring your van
> 
> ...


Why do you need 2.5 Million £ ?. i have £1M & I pay around £83.


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

james vti-s said:


> Dont forget contents cover also
> 
> Warning with insuring your van
> 
> ...


That's cheap
Was quoted 800/year for PL alone!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Why do you need 2.5 Million £ ?. i have £1M & I pay around £83.


It will be Euros :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

yea euros, well andy that was the quote i was given but i will look into 1m for even cheaper insurance


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Shiny said:


> It will be Euros :thumb:


do you cover ireland ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Only NI domicile i'm afraid.


----------

